# Why didn't Tolkien put the turin turambar in the nirnaeth arnoediad?



## Turin_Turambar (Dec 6, 2021)

You all know that Turin was only 8 years old when the battle of the Nirnaeth Arnoediad took place. So why didn't Tolkien bring Turin turambar to a more mature age when the battle happened place and take battle with his father Hurin? Don't you think it's a great shortcoming that turin is not in the nirnaeth arnoediad? Likewise in tuor. Why didn't Tolkien put Turin in the nirnaeth arnoediad? what are you thinking?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 6, 2021)

Because he would have recognized Niniel.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe Turin wouldn't be able to leave his father, who was captured. And how to tell Turin's story if he is captured too?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Dec 6, 2021)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> You all know that Turin was only 8 years old when the battle of the Nirnaeth Arnoediad took place. So why didn't Tolkien bring Turin turambar to a more mature age when the battle happened place and take battle with his father Hurin? Don't you think it's a great shortcoming that turin is not in the nirnaeth arnoediad? Likewise in tuor. Why didn't Tolkien put Turin in the nirnaeth arnoediad? what are you thinking?


Realism, I'd imagine. People who go to battle have children of all ages. Tuor was born that same year, even. For narrative purposes, they all needed to be much younger to participate in events AFTER the Nirnaeth.


----------

